

Letter to 'that boy with the glasses' reaches recipient in Ireland - jeffhod
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/11748310/Letter-to-that-boy-with-the-glasses-reaches-recipient-in-Ireland.html

======
dredmorbius
Consider this in terms of anonymisation. Eight items (NB: not bits) of
information were sufficient to identify an individual among 7.3 billion in the
world.

Or the several millions in Ireland.

